# Got my Nilfisk C110 running off a water tank



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I purchased a 25 litre water tank from ebay and a replacement cap with hose adaptor included.

I then drilled a 5mm hole in the rear of the tank to provide some air intake and connected it to my Nilfisk C110 via a 5m or so piece of hose. I made sure the water flowed through the pipe before connecting to the PW.

It works very well indeed! Maybe not quite as powerful as it was off the mains but will see me through the hosepipe ban! Also the water seems to last quite well. Using my collected rainwater  Thought i'd stick a video up in case its of any use to anyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Good idea i got a 80L tank  needs fixing tho but i will sort that out soon and be using that from my bin shed


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Good work mate!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well played sir


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Cheers guys  Think the trick is to refill the tank before it gets too low to prevent it glugging etc

Used this connector
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IBC-HOZE-...quipment_RL&hash=item1c25bf8e1b#ht_605wt_1270


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Very useful, will be able to do my wheelbays during hosepipe ban now. 
dogfox.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

whenever you see it getting too low, pop the end of the C110's lance off and use the gun bit to fill it, works the same as an open ended hose, not too much pressure


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one! Might think about this!! :thumb:


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

good man!!


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Would you get a car out of that?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't actually wash the car, was just seeing if it worked! Didn't seem to use much water though so I'd imagine you would get a car out of it


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

For arguments sake...if u filled this tank with buckets of water collected from the main yr more or less not breaking the law really are you? Just thinking as there isnt much rain about or at least won't be when summer is here properly.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, it would have to be recycled water. Or non mains/potable. 

Just another thought, if, instead of making an air hole in the top, you affixed a valve for a bicycle pump or similar, couldn't you inject a little pressure to help bring it up to mains equivalent? Although, that would become harder work as it filled with air!


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

-PJB- said:


> *Yes, it would have to be recycled water. Or non mains/potable. *
> 
> Just another thought, if, instead of making an air hole in the top, you affixed a valve for a bicycle pump or similar, couldn't you inject a little pressure to help bring it up to mains equivalent? Although, that would become harder work as it filled with air!


Really?? Thought you could fill buckets of water from the mains to wash the car anyway???


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

You can do that, but sticking a pressure washer hose feed into one would still be drawing mains water with a hose. Just bucket and sponge is no problem. AFAIK


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

minibbb said:


> I didn't actually wash the car, was just seeing if it worked! Didn't seem to use much water though so I'd imagine you would get a car out of it


At mains pressure the Nilfisk C110 will use 25l of water in 3m.42sec. if trigger held on constantly :thumb:.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

-PJB- said:


> You can do that, but sticking a pressure washer hose feed into one would still be drawing mains water with a hose. Just bucket and sponge is no problem. AFAIK


That is not correct, I emailed Thames Water last week asking if I can draw water from a Butt to a pressure washer, had a call from them 5mins ago stating yes that's fine, obviously the PW will be connected to the Butt by a hose but as long as its not drawing directly from the mains its fine.

Surprised me TBH and have asked them to drop me an email confirming....


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Vmlopes said:


> That is not correct, I emailed Thames Water last week asking if I can draw water from a Butt to a pressure washer, had a call from them 5mins ago stating yes that's fine, obviously the PW will be connected to the Butt by a hose but as long as its not drawing directly from the mains its fine.
> 
> Surprised me TBH and have asked them to drop me an email confirming....


As I understand it, drawing water from a butt is fine (from the perspective of the water board) as I'd imagine they assume it to be full of rain water perhaps?

I'd sure I heard some FAQ thing on Radio 4 the other week about the ban that said if you drew water from the mains into a vessel then ran a hose (or PW) from that vessel it would still be in contravention of the ban


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I like it. Nice and simple and P*sses all over those Mobi portable washers for power and price.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Vmlopes said:


> That is not correct, I emailed Thames Water last week asking if I can draw water from a Butt to a pressure washer, had a call from them 5mins ago stating yes that's fine, obviously the PW will be connected to the Butt by a hose but as long as its not drawing directly from the mains its fine.
> 
> Surprised me TBH and have asked them to drop me an email confirming....


That's my exact point, water butt or other self sourced water is fine. IF it was filled from the mains it's not. So I think we agree, not disagree.


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

minibbb said:


> I purchased a 25 litre water tank from ebay and a replacement cap with hose adaptor included.
> 
> I then drilled a 5mm hole in the rear of the tank to provide some air intake and connected it to my Nilfisk C110 via a 5m or so piece of hose. I made sure the water flowed through the pipe before connecting to the PW.
> 
> It works very well indeed! Maybe not quite as powerful as it was off the mains but will see me through the hosepipe ban! Also the water seems to last quite well. Using my collected rainwater  Thought i'd stick a video up in case its of any use to anyone!


So its as simple as buying a 25ltr plastic tank (from ebay), connect those adapters u posted aswell (from ebay), drill a small hole at the top of the container and thats it?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

burtz said:


> So its as simple as buying a 25ltr plastic tank (from ebay), connect those adapters u posted aswell (from ebay), drill a small hole at the top of the container and thats it?


Yes mate that's it  Tank should probably be at a height like mine Nd ensure water flows through the hose before connecting to the pressure washer to prevent air locks. Small hole drilled on top side of the tank (from how ive placed it) so that water cant leak from it! If you need anymore info such as the item number for the tank I used or any pictures then feel free to drop me a pm.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> whenever you see it getting too low, pop the end of the C110's lance off and use the gun bit to fill it, works the same as an open ended hose, not too much pressure


Wasn't quite sure on this as if the water feed container is running low, why put the pressure washer into the water feed container? You won't be filing it up just circulating the water from water feed container, to PW, back into water container feeding the PW again?

Quite interested in this thread as have been contemplating doing it myself but trying to do it from a water but. Just need to create a filter into the outlet tap


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Wasn't quite sure on this as if the water feed container is running low, why put the pressure washer into the water feed container? You won't be filing it up just circulating the water from water feed container, to PW, back into water container feeding the PW again?
> 
> Quite interested in this thread as have been contemplating doing it myself but trying to do it from a water but. Just need to create a filter into the outlet tap


You would obviously have to connect the hose to the outside tap to refill.

It's a good idea this not just for hose pipe ban places, people like myself who have to clean out in the street etc saves them running like a 50mtr hose from the back garden to the front of the house.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I used a 25l drum with my karcher at the weekend and it wasn't quite enough so I got another drum. Should see me through


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

2nd that:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you have a link to where you got your tank from please?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> You would obviously have to connect the hose to the outside tap to refill.
> 
> It's a good idea this not just for hose pipe ban places, people like myself who have to clean out in the street etc saves them running like a 50mtr hose from the back garden to the front of the house.


But if you connect to the hose surely you breach the ban?!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Do you have a link to where you got your tank from please?


Can't post a link from my phone but tap in 25 litre water container on eBay and the seller is highgrove32, he's got different sizes but this looked the best


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

I went to a caravan/camping shop and it was £12 for a 25 ltr tank with a tap and £8.50 for a std tank


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

This was my tank
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1x-New-25...ndTools_SM&hash=item337394bccf#ht_1798wt_1270


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Great idea.

Is this condoned/allowed? I'm guessing you couldn't put tap water in container to use with pressure washer?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

To update the thread I have settled on two 25 litre tanks. One pre rinses and then washes off all the shampoo easily and the other for giving the wheels/ arches a good clean. 

I could just about make do with one but two does the job perfectly


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone tried this method with a foam lance?


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

PhatPhil said:


> Anyone tried this method with a foam lance?


Here ya go http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262169


----------



## Nikolas (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys, will this "patend" work with hot water about 45-50 degrees celsius? Because i want to wash with hot water and i think its a cheap solution..Is there anything i have to be aware?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Nikolas said:


> Hi guys, will this "patend" work with hot water about 45-50 degrees celsius? Because i want to wash with hot water and i think its a cheap solution..Is there anything i have to be aware?


Im lead to believe only certain pressure washers allow the use of hot water so i'd be very careful before trying yours with hot water unless the manufacturer says it'll take it


----------



## Nikolas (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for your response minibbb my pressure washer says that can take up to 60 degreese celsius! Here is the manual:

http://www.karcher.com/document/BTA-59605370-201.pdf

My problem is not the hot water my problem is, doesn't this solution with the tank affect the pump of the pressure washer? Thanks!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine works fine with the tank, the new Karcher advert states all of them can draw water from a water butt so with this solution your actually getting better pressure due to the raised tank and therefore even less strain on the PW pump!

I'd imagine you'd be fine. I've not had issues so far and used this set up a fair bit.


----------



## Nikolas (Mar 18, 2012)

I understand your point, my karcher is not new therefore it a 2002 model i think..Thank you for your answers!


----------

